#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Термины, описывающие момент смерти и прерождения

## Кхантибало

Подскажите перевод следующих терминов или пошлите на URL, где он есть:
patisandhi-citta
bhavanga
cuti-citta

контекст:
In the dying man's consciousness, there are three types of consciousness (Vinnana) functioning at the moment of death :rebirth-linking consciousness (patisandhi-citta), the current of passive consciousness or the current of life-continuum (bhavanga) and consciousness disconnecting the present life (cuti-citta). At the last moment of a man's present life the (patisandhi-citta) or rebirth-linking consciousness arises, having the three signs as its objects. The patisandhi-citta remains in the course of cognition for five faint thought-moments Javana and then sinks down into bhavanga. At the end of bhavanga the cuti-citta arises, disconnecting the present life and sinks down into bhavanga. At this very moment comes the end of the present life. At the end of that bhavanga another patisandhi-citta rises up in the next life and from this very moment the new life begins.

----------


## Ассаджи

В словаре Ньянатилоки:

http://palikanon.com/english/wtb/n_r/patisandhi.htm
http://palikanon.com/english/wtb/b_f/bhavanga_sota.htm
http://palikanon.com/english/wtb/u_v/vinnaana_kicca.htm

Еще можно посмотреть в словаре Рис-Девидса:

http://dsal.uchicago.edu/dictionaries/pali/

Устоявшегося русского перевода еще нет.

"Читта" здесь можно перевести как "момент ума".

----------


## Кхантибало

Хорошо, а есть ли вообще описание процесса смерти на русском? 
Или я первый, кто это переводит? Очень хотелось бы иметь хотя бы примерный вариант.




> "Читта" здесь можно перевести как "момент ума".


То есть, везде, где в этом фрагменте написано consciousness, ты предлагаешь переводить "Момент ума"?

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PavelBure_ 
> [B]Хорошо, а есть ли вообще описание процесса смерти на русском? 
> Или я первый, кто это переводит?


Не берусь точно утверждать.




> Очень хотелось бы иметь хотя бы примерный вариант.


pa.tisandhi-citta -- момент ума воссоединения
bhava"nga-citta -- момент ума предпосылки становления
cuti-citta -- момент ума ухода




> То есть, везде, где в этом фрагменте написано consciousness, ты предлагаешь переводить "Момент ума"?


Нет, там "винняна" тоже переводится как "consciousness", с чем я согласен. 

Кроме того, там моменты ума называются "типами сознания", что, на мой взгляд, неверно, -- моменты ума являются "функциями сознания" -- "винняна-кичча"

http://palikanon.com/english/wtb/u_v/vinnaana_kicca.htm

Я предлагаю "винняна" переводить как "сознание",
"читта" как "момент ума", а "типы сознания" заменить на "функции сознания".

----------


## Кхантибало

Вот что получилось:

У умирающего человека присутствуют три функции сознания (Vinnana), функционирующие в момент смерти: момент ума воссоединения (patisandhi-citta), момент ума предпосылки становления (bhavanga) и момент ума ухода (cuti-citta). В последний момент этой жизни человека появляется момент ума воссоединения, с тремя знаками в качестве объектов. Это сознание остаётся в поле зрения в течение пяти кратких моментов мысли (Javana) и потом погружается в bhavanga. По окончании Bhavanga появляется cuti-citta, разрывая связь с этой жизнью и погружаясь в Bhavanga. Именно в этот момент приходит конец этой жизни. По окончании Bhavanga появляется другая patisandhi-citta уже в другой жизни и с этого момента начинается новая жизнь. Таков процесс смерти и перерождения в учении буддизма и только в буддизме течение этого природного явления расписано поминутно.

----------

